# Vermeer 206



## squad143 (May 2, 2012)

Vermeer 206

Have an opportunity to buy one of these (used, with rebuilt motor). Asking price is $2,500.

Anyone have any experience with them?

Posted it in this section, instead of large equipment in hopes of getting more hits.

Thanks.


----------



## arbor pro (May 4, 2012)

squad143 said:


> Vermeer 206
> 
> Have an opportunity to buy one of these (used, with rebuilt motor). Asking price is $2,500.
> 
> ...



I'm selling this grinder... http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=2526


----------



## Tree Services (May 5, 2012)

We have owned one for 19 years, 20hp kohler, cast iron block almost bullet proof. Very light foot print for wet or fine lawns, the manual swing is no problem, the machine has good balance. Perfect for backyards, fits through 33" opening. Easy to work on and parts are readily available. Now we use ours strictly for hard access areas, but will grind almost anything. Anything more specific, just let me know.


----------



## squad143 (May 6, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> I'm selling this grinder... http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=2526



Thanks Arbor pro. Nice looking machine. 

I figured if the 206 was in half decent shape and I could get it for under $2,000, I may jump on it. Not in a real big hurry. Just wouldn't mind adding something to handle some stumps.
Big ones I'd still sub out.


----------

